

Brazillian government threatening to sue google out of the country - alextp
http://translate.google.com/translate?js=y&prev=_t&hl=en&ie=UTF-8&layout=1&eotf=1&u=http://www.adnews.com.br/internet/106389.html&sl=pt&tl=en

======
lhorie
Title is completely wrong.

The article says _Orkut_ could be forced to close and Google faces fines
because it lacks content control features to prevent cyber crime (e.g. child
porn etc) in that network.

